# LAN works, no internet, routing problem [Solved]

## Jaglover

I use my wife's PC as distcc helper. A couple hours ago I noticed it's down. I couldn't start it any more, "attempting to kill init" was as far as I got. OK, PSU was expired, I replaced it. Booted from HDD. Everything looks nice. Except direct internet connection does not work! Firefox through proxy - works fine. NFS volume mounts fine. I can ssh into that box. I can ssh out from that box - but only locally. Every address outside results in "network is unreachable" message.   :Confused:  (No firewall)

I started it up with GRML and ran fsck. All clean. Network works like it should.  :Exclamation: 

I even do not know where to look, any ideas are welcome.Last edited by Jaglover on Tue Jan 15, 2008 2:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rokstar83

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> I use my wife's PC as distcc helper. A couple hours ago I noticed it's down. I couldn't start it any more, "attempting to kill init" was as far as I got. OK, PSU was expired, I replaced it. Booted from HDD. Everything looks nice. Except direct internet connection does not work! Firefox through proxy - works fine. NFS volume mounts fine. I can ssh into that box. I can ssh out from that box - but only locally. Every address outside results in "network is unreachable" message.   (No firewall)
> 
> I started it up with GRML and ran fsck. All clean. Network works like it should. 
> 
> I even do not know where to look, any ideas are welcome.

 

DNS issue?  Have you tried pinging something outside your local network by ip instead of name?

----------

## Jaglover

Nope, names resolve, I run local DNS cache. "Network is unreachable" comes with IP address as well.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Jaglover

```
# route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

0.0.0.0         192.168.2.254   255.255.255.255 UGH   0      0        0 eth0

192.168.2.0     0.0.0.0        255.255.255.0    U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0       255.0.0.0         U     0      0        0 lo

```

As you can see with this mask connection is not possible. I wonder where it comes from   :Confused: 

----------

## tarpman

Let's see /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

## vktgz

I have the same problem. Yesterday i upgraded system and world. Everything was working fine until i rebooted - after reboot internet is not working. LAN is working fine, i can ping router, but I cant ping anything outside - "network is unreachable". I think the problem is with init scripts, emerge upgraded baselayout. I try to downgrade baselayout when I get back home.

----------

## Emopig

Had the same problem here. New baselayout fscked over my networking over when I rebooted. 

I could an ping my router and another machine on said router (basically any machine in my subnet). I had to manually fix the route table, not impressive. The base layout update was a minor release and there I was with a static IP on a single Ethernet interface and no network access.

It took me half an hour this morning to fix it, I have no idea how it could mess up when the masking is explicitly specified in /etc/conf.d/net

```
andrew@ziggy ~ $ cat /etc/conf.d/net

modules=("ifconfig")

config_eth0=("192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0")

routes_eth0=("default via 192.168.1.1")
```

----------

## skellr

Yeah, me too.   :Laughing: 

Bug 205894 net.eth0 improperly adds default gateway.

----------

## gigli

Hi just wanted to say thanks, this solved my problem for now, i would never have found it on my own. I downgraded my baselayout.

----------

## gemini91

From past experience any time I have problems with my wireless,

the first thing I check is baselayout, So i did not waste much time 

on this before backing it off. The problem was telling me that the key

was not right for the ESSID. I didn't record the whole message but

it was real strange. Its been quite awhile since baselayout caused me

a problem

----------

## Jaglover

Rainskellr, thanks for bugzilla link. They had solution there.

----------

## UberLord

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Rainskellr, thanks for bugzilla link. They had solution there.

 

You might want to comment on the bug to let the developers know the patch works then  :Smile: 

----------

## To

And I thought I was the one the screw things up;)

Thanx for the link to bugzilla.

----------

## Kollin

DOOOHHHHH, i almost killed my ISP   :Shocked: 

Thanx guys   :Wink: 

----------

